# I'm a rook to the forum... wanted to get impressions on my newest miter saw stand



## B-Squared (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum, first post, poppin the cherry, all that fun stuff. Haze at will. :drink:

Just finished up a lil' project and wanted to get some reaction to it. I have been through about every miter saw stand made and have never been satisfied. I have also seen several posts on several sites regarding home made miter saw stands and instead of settling with what was available I have been planning and recently fabricating what would be my perfect set-up for quite sometime now... this is what I came up with.

The bases are aluminum ladders (20'), the two extension tables are removable with 3/4" square aluminum tubing to form the "bed". The fence is 2-1/2" x 1/4" aluminum angle with Azek planed down to be the fence face (didn't have it put on in the pics), all that topped with Kreg TopTrak running the full 8' of the fence on either side, having the stops is amazing.


The mount for the saw itself is still a work in progress, I had originally planned on having an elevator mechanism to raise and lower different saws to the bed level. I am now thinking it would be better to have a fixed base height, and have the saws shimmed on their respective mounting plate to match the bed height... problems for another day as this beast has to make its way to the next jobsite for a little in-field testing.

Let me know what you think...

(I am a rook at this, so I hope the pics attached)


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the talk ....:thumbsup: Never seen that kind of miter stand before .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the same saw as you :thumbsup: . Do you think the metal frame will hold up and not get bent out of line from use . Also from gettin put in and out of truck .


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks nice, but a setup like that would end up being scrapped for a few bucks by an addict around here.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a Rigid that I bought, works great and it folds up nice. That, plus some out-feed rollers and I'm set.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I did the ladder as a base thing. I added wood to the top and it works good.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

That does look cool how shiny it is.


----------



## BWFS (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty cool. Welcome.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

BWFS said:


> Pretty cool. Welcome.


BWFS,overlays in your profile as in re-caps?


----------



## BWFS (Feb 26, 2012)

TheItalian204 said:


> BWFS,overlays in your profile as in re-caps?


Over existing Crete, yes.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

BWFS said:


> Over existing Crete, yes.


Thanks,just never heard that being used in my neck of woods before,so wanted to double check :thumbsup:


----------



## blu (Jun 5, 2010)

BWFS said:


> Over existing Crete, yes.


Oh so you are talking coatings over Crete. Got it. Welcome


----------



## BWFS (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, I do various Crete Coatings.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Somebody on CT had a similar setup a few years ago.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Was it Cole? I remember that saw. But his was a little different with the saw sliding back and forth I believe.


----------



## blu (Jun 5, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Was it Cole? I remember that saw. But his was a little different with the saw sliding back and forth I believe.


Ya, I think his grandpa handed it down to him when he got in the biz in '46


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I like it seems a bit aquard and heavy thoughh


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

blu said:


> Ya, I think his grandpa handed it down to him when he got in the biz in '46


where did you get that face?:thumbup:


----------



## blu (Jun 5, 2010)

Gary H said:


> where did you get that face?:thumbup:


Peladu lent it to me


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

welcome, i to have the same saw, are you from the rogers,bella vesta, springdale area?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

blu said:


> Peladu lent it to me


Now that is one ugly baby. You should be ashamed... :laughing:


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

BWFS said:


> Yes, I do various Crete Coatings.


----------

